# Thanksgiving (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Johnny Thunder here with word of another Eli Roth project we blabbered on about on Hauntcast - my favorite of the faux trailers from *Grindhouse*, now soon to be a major motion picture near you!

Here's a bit more about the flick that promises to be the bloodiest and highest-kill count slasher flick ever. 

"White meat, dark meat........all will be carved." :smoking:










http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=24932


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, the part where "The Killer" was ****ing the turkey, was a chaotic, madcap, classic!  Like you, my main compadre', it was my favorite of the bunch as well.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

How many bodies will it have to rack up to beat the remake of My Bloody Valentine??


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.cinematical.com/2009/07/09/exclusive-eli-roth-talks-thanksgiving/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Update -

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17021


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here be some news, yo:

_He continues talking about the status of Thanksgiving, the feature-lenth version of his faux slasher trailer that played with Grindhosue in 2007.

"Well, I wanna do Endangered Species first before I do Thanksgiving," he reveals. "But you can't do anything without a script, and that's the first step. I've learned that I can't write multiple things at once, even though I try to. So my goal now is just to focus on getting the script for Endangered done, and then getting the Thanksgiving script done."_

I really would love to see the full length of this flick! What about you?

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19062


----------

